# fix my shoe tool



## Stptog (Jul 13, 2014)

There must be a proper way to fix this, the retainer ring holding the knurled parts in place has been stretched out so the tool doesnt grab, it just spins around in the drains? tried taking it off and squeezing it back to a circular shape, but it went back to oblong by the time I wrenched it back into its groove. Should I try again and overcompensate the squeeze?


----------



## SHR Plumber (Jul 28, 2013)

There is nothing really wrong with the tool. That is how it works alot of the time. When the tool slips due to the retaining ring not holding everything together, just use a pipe wrench to turn the exposed knurled ring and the tub drain will always turn right out.


----------



## Stptog (Jul 13, 2014)

SHR Plumber said:


> There is nothing really wrong with the tool. That is how it works alot of the time. When the tool slips due to the retaining ring not holding everything together, just use a pipe wrench to turn the exposed knurled ring and the tub drain will always turn right out.


Thanks for the tip


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I think the retaining ring just keeps it from falling apart when not in use. The oval shank in the center spreads the wrench as it turns in the center.

If it is spinning without getting tight, it sounds like you don't have the correct size end in the spud. The wrench should work without a ring at all.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

To clarify, the ring keeps the two wrench segments close enough together to not slip past the enlarged end of the center oval-shaped shank.


----------

